

Semantic Annotation and Similar Content Discovery - EddieS
http://inextweb.com/denote

======
dang
Astroturf comments and votes are not allowed on Hacker News.

~~~
whitten
What is an Astroturf comment?

~~~
dang
One that looks like it's by an ordinary user but is really trying to promote
the product.

